# Frequent BSOD, Can't find the source - PLEASE HELP!!



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Guys!

I’ve been having some major computer problems for months and months! I’ve posted on quite a lot of different forums each step of the way but this seems like a good place to summarise where I’m at and maybe even find a solution.

As it stands today I’m encountering Blue Screens on about a weekly basis. This problem occurs most frequently whilst playing any game on the computer after about 5-10minutes of play.
There have been several occasions where my computer has literally just crashed on the desktop but this has literally happened no more than 3-4 times over the past few months.

So that sounds weird already? It doesn’t happen every time I play a game, like I said It seems to happen about once or twice a week. Some of the Blue Screen messages are along the lines of IRQ_NOT_EQUAL_THAN or MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.

So heres what I’ve tried …

1) Obviously the first thing I looked at was memory, I tried taking the sticks out and putting them back in. This seems to make no difference, and neither does moving them to different slots. I’ve ran Memtest86 and they came up with no errors, Initially I had the memory replaced under warranty by Corsair TWICE because I thought that it was most likely the cause but it turns out I’m still having the problem.

2) I next took out the graphics card and put it back in, no luck.

3) After talking on the corsair forums somebody suggested re-seating the CPU. Now this seemed to have some effect. Prior to re-seating the CPU I was encountering the BSOD around every other day. Say for example I’d turn my computer on in a morning when I get up and If I opened a game it most likely would BSOD, I’d shut down the pc and restart and it may or may not do it again. After 1-3 restarts It would run fine as long as I left it on all day or didn’t shut the computer off for a long period of time. However when going to bed and leaving the computer off over night, the problem would appear the next day so I was going through this cycle.
After re-seating the CPU the computer was fine for a week or two and then it happened again. I re-seated the CPU again and the problem has been happening about once or twice a week now so it has made some difference.

But what does this mean? Is it the motherboard? Or the CPU? I can’t seem to find a way to isolate the problem properly. 

I’m currently in my final year at uni doing Music Technology, as you can imagine I’m using my computer A LOT for the work, luckily it hasn’t crashed during any Pro-Tools, Cubase, UDK sessions so far but at the same time I want to make sure its not going to. I’ve spoken to Overclockers who I bought all of the components from but they aren’t very helpful probably because I haven’t actually isolated the problem. I’d be more than happy to request a warranty replacement but I don’t know what to replace and the even if I did the process could take weeks which means I have no work station.
If anybody has any suggestions I’d be extremely grateful. 

Heres a few other things I’ve tried with no luck –

- Formatting the hard drive
- Using a different hard drive
- updating windows
- updating all drivers
- cleaning the inside of the computer
- monitoring temperatures (all normal)
- memtest86 and using different memory slots

I forgot to mention my computer specs -

Coolermaster 690 Case
Corsair 850watt PSU
Asus Crosshair III Motherboard
AMD Phenom II x 4 3.2GHZ
Corsair XMS3 2x2GB DDR 1333
Geforce 260 GTX 896
Soundblaster X-FI Sound Card
Samsung 500GB Hard Drive (Primary)
Seagate 1TB Hard Drive (Secondary, Storage)

USB Devices
750GB Seagate External Drive
M-BOX 2 Sound Card
Korg K-25 Keyboard
Saitek Eclipse Lifetouch Keyboard
Microsoft HABU Mouse

OS
Windows 7 Premium 64bit

I've also tried

- Updating the BIOS
-Increasing voltage to North Bridge and memory but neither have had a positive effect


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the dumps and we can get someone to check them

they may throw some light onto the cause

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres the most recent crash

```
[B]LOG1[/B]
Okay so this was the last system log during a crash in game last night. It states “Critical” and Kernal-Power Event ID 41. There are 3 other “Error Logs that generated at the same time I will post them below

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          19/10/2010 22:24:48
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T21:24:48.410812000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62833</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">80</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0xfffff683fe7ee850</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0xfffff80002ddc2f5</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x2</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

[B]LOG 2[/B]
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date:          19/10/2010 22:25:06
Event ID:      1001
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JAMESMAZUR-PC
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000050 (0xfffff683fe7ee850, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002ddc2f5, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T21:25:06.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62832</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JAMESMAZUR-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x00000050 (0xfffff683fe7ee850, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002ddc2f5, 0x0000000000000002)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>







[B]Log 3[/B]
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date:          19/10/2010 22:25:06
Event ID:      1005
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JAMESMAZUR-PC
Description:
Unable to produce a minidump file from the full dump file.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1005</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T21:25:06.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62831</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JAMESMAZUR-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
  </EventData>
</Event>

[B]Log 4[/B]
Log Name:      System
Source:        EventLog
Date:          19/10/2010 22:25:06
Event ID:      6008
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 22:23:35 on ‎19/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="EventLog" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T21:25:06.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62827</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>22:23:35</Data>
    <Data>‎19/‎10/‎2010</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>5191</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Binary>DA070A0002001300160017002300B201DA070A0002001300150017002300B2013C0000003C000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>












	


[B]

Now whats strange is the logs that were generated prior to this. This crash happened outside of a game just a couple of hours before the one happened in game. My computer had been on most of the day working fine. I wasn’t in the room when it happened. I came upstairs and my computer sounded fine, it looked asif it had gone to sleep and just wouldn’t wake up when I moved the mouse or touched the keyboard. Heres the log reports –[/B]

[B]LOG 1[/B]
Heres the critical log, I’ll post the error ones that generated at the same time below

Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          19/10/2010 20:57:10
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T19:57:10.662010700Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62704</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">80</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0xfffff683fe7ecc10</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0xfffff80002c8d2e2</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x2</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

[B]LOG 2[/B]
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date:          19/10/2010 20:57:41
Event ID:      1001
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JAMESMAZUR-PC
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000050 (0xfffff683fe7ecc10, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002c8d2e2, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 101910-32276-01.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T19:57:41.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62703</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JAMESMAZUR-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x00000050 (0xfffff683fe7ecc10, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002c8d2e2, 0x0000000000000002)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">101910-32276-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

[B]LOG 3[/B]
Log Name:      System
Source:        EventLog
Date:          19/10/2010 20:57:35
Event ID:      6008
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 20:33:10 on ‎19/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="EventLog" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-19T19:57:35.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>62699</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>20:33:10</Data>
    <Data>‎19/‎10/‎2010</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>263</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Binary>DA070A0002001300140021000A001A01DA070A0002001300130021000A001A013C0000003C0000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000AA320000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Hope this helps thanks guys!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

I've included the report in this post thanks again for you help!

hey guys,

Just wondered if anybody got chance to have a look at the report I uploaded? 

Thanks


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't looked at it, but out from your first post, i guess you could close it down to either the CPU, Motherboard, or software on your computer. As long as i've been here on the forum (Which hasn't been long), i havent seen any cases of the CPU causing BSOD, so im putting my money on the motherboard or some software on your computer.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

I highly doubt its software I've been using as I've formatted the computer multiple times and changed hard drives so I can't see it been that. I'll see what somebody says after looking at the report. Thanks lool


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the *5* BSODs - 

(1) *0x50* = invalid memory referenced
(2) *0x1a* = severe memory management error
(2) *0x7f (0x8,,,)* = "double-fault" kernel mode trap = an exception occurred during the handling of a prior exception, i.e., error within an error; CPU singnals double-fault; BSODs ensue

This 2005 Asus ATK0110 mobo utility driver has cause many Windows 7 systems to BSOD - update it ASAP -

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
[/font]
```
Asus Support --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys update; scroll down at Asus site and look for ATK0110 - http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1


Your audio drivers were named as the probable cause is both *0x7f* BSODs. DirectX diagnostics stage 3 crashed on audio -

```
[font=lucida console]
dgmbx2.sys   Tue Jun 22 21:16:25 2010 (4C216069) - Digidesign Mbox2 Analog 1/2 (3- Digidesign Mbox 2 Audio) - [url]http://www.avid.com/US/resources/digi-orientation[/url]
[/font]
```
Research tells me these may be BETA drivers for Windows 7...?


Update these drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]
habu.sys     Thu Oct 26 04:33:31 [COLOR=red]2006[/COLOR] (454072DB) - Razer Diamondback USB Optical Mouse Driver - [url]http://www.razersupport.com[/url]

SynUSB64.sys Wed Oct 24 04:38:29 2007 (471F0485) - Suyin USB 2.0 Webcam driver, OEM - none at [url]http://www.suyin.com/[/url]

Rt64win7.sys Sat Dec 19 04:11:30 2009 (4B2C98C2) - Realtek Ethernet - [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false[/url]
[/font]
```
If you cannot find an update for Razer, the device must be replaced. Same with webcam driver.


OS corruption evident in the *0x1a* dumps - "Unknown_Module". Hopefully ATK0110 and Razer driver updates will take care of this -

```
[font=lucida console]
004000ff`ffbfffbc 00400100`00020004   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_004000ff`ffbfffbc
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`00000000 00000000`fc000000   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_00000000`00000000
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`00000000 00000000`00038000   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_00000000`00000000
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
fffd0000`827010fe fffd0001`00000003   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_fffd0000`827010fe
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
00000000`00000000 00000000`04800000   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_00000000`00000000
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
ffffffff`fe000000 ffffffff`ffffffff   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_ffffffff`fe000000
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ff807fff`ff7fffff ff808000`fb1fffff   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_ff807fff`ff7fffff
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1b000000`40001e00 1b000000`ffffef42   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_1b000000`40001e00
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`000fc000 00000001`00000000   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_00000000`000fc000
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01400fa1`ffffffff 01400fa2`60410022   [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_01400fa1`ffffffff
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.  
[/font]
```

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Catalyst_Windows7x64_10-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Catalyst_Windows7x64_10-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 15:34:11.684 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:26.010
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_00000000`00000000
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+1c2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff683`fe7ecc10 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c8d2e2 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 15:27:29.771 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:34:53.488
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b46 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`0000f518 0000f514`0001ea2c
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 14:30:54.887 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:44:19.604
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+53a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff780`c0000000 00000000`0000ed27 000112dd`000225b6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Oct  4 15:47:53.391 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:48.108
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dgmbx2.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dgmbx2.sys
Probably caused by : dgmbx2.sys ( dgmbx2+162e6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff880`01e1c2e6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Oct  4 15:35:30.921 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:23.637
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dgmbx2.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dgmbx2.sys
Probably caused by : dgmbx2.sys ( dgmbx2+162e6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff880`01e3c2e6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help! I thought I had the latest drivers for both of those components and didn't at all! I've updated them now to the latest both manufacturers offer so fingers crossed!

As for the Digidesign drivers, they released official ones fairly recently so I updated them too.

Thanks again for your time I really appreciate it! I'll post if theres any further problems!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

You're welcome.

Please post even if you don't have any further trouble - it would be appreciated.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey JCgriff2,

I bring bad news unfortunately. After installing the latest drivers last night everything seemed fine so I went to bed. I woke up this morning had the computer on for about 40 minutes, booted up a game and after 10minutes it decided to Blue screen again. The screen disapeared quick so I didnt get chance to look at the message but after it automatically restarted it got to the boot screen where it says the name of my motherboard and a little graphic appears. It froze and didn't move start loading windows so I switched off the plug that powers all of my computer for about 2 minutes.

Turned it back on and it all sounded like it was booting fine but nothing happens, no display or anything. I switched it off again for two minutes and the same and when I did the third attempt a similar thing happened but it sounded like the fan was starting up and stopping and starting up again.

I have had this happen before since the BSOD started happening but lately after it restarts it usually boots up fine.

I got an LCD Poster with my motherboard and it tells me whats happening at the computers initial boot. as the fan was starting and stopping it keeps saying "Det RAM" then "Locked" and just keeps repeating untill I switch the power off again.

I know for a fact that If I open my computer and either re-seat the memory or CPU it will work fine again, how annoying. 

Does this mean anything to you?

Hey,

Heres the error logs from that crash that just happened this morning, one critical and on error -

*LOG 1*

```
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          23/10/2010 12:23:09
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-23T11:23:09.190813400Z" />
    <EventRecordID>64411</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


*LOG 2*

```
Log Name:      System
Source:        EventLog
Date:          23/10/2010 12:23:34
Event ID:      6008
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      JamesMazur-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 12:06:04 on ‎23/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="EventLog" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-23T11:23:34.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>64407</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>JamesMazur-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>12:06:04</Data>
    <Data>‎23/‎10/‎2010</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>6339</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Binary>DA070A00060017000C00060004000803DA070A00060017000B000600040008033C0000003C000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Unfortunately it just happened again. This time I was just watching a Youtube video and it came up with a BSOD message along the lines IRQ_Equal_Less_than or something. I had the same problem when it restarted it crashed on the initial boot up I think its when its detecting each component and making sure its working in the computer. It froze on "Det Ram" again. I shut it off for 5 minutes, turned it back on and its booted to windows fine now.

Heres what windows spit out when I got into the OS - 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	FFFFFA820573C0C8
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF80002C07502
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\102310-24476-01.dmp
C:\Users\James Mazur\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34133-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is your RAM matched?
Are you overclocked?

What is make/ model/ wattage PSU?

Re-seat RAM, but try one stick only.

The bugchecks were *0x1a* = memory management error; *0x50* = invalid memory referenced.

I'm not sure of the exact meaning of "Det RAM", but will see if I can find out.

Have you reset CMOS?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



Caatalyst said:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	2057
> ...



Bugcheck = *0xa* = driver attempted to access pageable memory (or just plain bad memory) when IRQL too high.

You were right - 0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 

Get that dump - c:\windows\minidump - look for most recent date. Not sure it will be of much help, but you never know.

Run PC Wizard - generate full hardware specs report - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/pc-wizard.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm running with default bios settings no over clocking. I've tried taking out both sticks of memory, putting them both back in and it works for a few days and then crashes again. the same applies if I put them both in the next 2 slots of my motherboard.

As I posted above I've actually had both sticks replaced twice, there a matching pair of Corsair XMS3.

I've taking out the CMOS battery in the past when these BSOD started happening but it didnt seem to have any effect. 

Its weird anything changes that I make to the hardware seem to have a temporary fix. I'm gunna re-seat the CPU and memory again later on today just so it hopefully works for a few days. This is so fruhstrating 

My PSU is a Corsair TX850watt.

Hey, 

I've included some reports in a zip from the software you linked me to. I've also included the windows dumps! 

Thanks again.

My memory is supposed to be clocked at 1333mhz. I was abit confused by the overclocking window in the software so I included a screenshot in that zip file.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Frustrating... I can only imagine.

After re-seating done, post voltages, temps, etc... 

Run PC Wizard or Everest; attach report.

To reiterate - system specs -


> Coolermaster 690 Case
> Corsair 850watt PSU
> Asus Crosshair III Motherboard
> AMD Phenom II x 4 3.2GHZ
> ...



Hi - 

As much as I like HEX, please rerun PC Wizard - report in English, please! *: )*

Same OS corruption occurring - 

```
[font=lucida console]616d6d6f`432e736e 616d6d70`00706553   Unknown_Module_616d6d6f`432e736e
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd08b0`0000000c 01cd08b1`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd08b0`0000000c
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0d18`00000012 01cd0d19`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0d18`00000012
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`00737070 00000000`ffffffe0   Unknown_Module_00000000`00737070
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0980`0000006a 01cd0981`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0980`0000006a
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

Windos 7 x64 - Bugcheck = 0xa 

```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102310-24476-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8ae50
Debug session time: Sat Oct 23 07:38:02.084 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:02.411
Loading Kernel Symbols
..............................................
Loading User Symbols
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Loading unloaded module list
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
...Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa820573c0c8, 2, 0, fffff80002c07502}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+53a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa820573c0c8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002c07502, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ef50e0
 fffffa820573c0c8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
hal!HalpDmaAllocateScatterPagesFromScatterPool+86
fffff800`02c07502 488b4908        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rcx+8]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ccb24a to fffff880019e77f2

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`02ccb24a : 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`050834f8 fffff800`02e45c40 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`019e77f2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`02cc5ebc : fffff800`02e37e80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0147cc50 : nt!PoIdle+0x53a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!PoIdle+53a
fffff800`02ccb24a 0fba25f61318000f bt      dword ptr [nt!PerfGlobalGroupMask+0x8 (fffff800`02e4c648)],0Fh

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!PoIdle+53a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!PoIdle+53a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!PoIdle+53a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=00000000000aec85 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005466bb0
rdx=fffffa8005366a38 rsi=fffff80002e37e80 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff880019e77f2 rsp=fffff80000b9cc98 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000002c013892f r10=00000000000111e7
r11=fffffa800683ac68 r12=fffffa8005366a10 r13=fffffa8005083400
r14=fffffa8005366900 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00000246
fffff880`019e77f2 ??              ???
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`02ccb24a : 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`050834f8 fffff800`02e45c40 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`019e77f2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`02cc5ebc : fffff800`02e37e80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0147cc50 : nt!PoIdle+0x53a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c
start             end                 module name
a70e1a0e`7e0e480e a70e1a0e`801c991c   Unknown_Module_a70e1a0e_7e0e480e Unknown_Module_a70e1a0e`7e0e480e unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c04000 fffff800`02c4d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c4d000 fffff800`03229000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00cbf000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00cd3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00d31000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d31000 fffff880`00df1000   CI       CI.dll       unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00df1000 fffff880`00e00000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e4e000 fffff880`00ea5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ea5000 fffff880`00eae000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eae000 fffff880`00eb8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eb8000 fffff880`00eeb000   pci      pci.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00ef8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ef8000 fffff880`00f0d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f0d000 fffff880`00f22000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f22000 fffff880`00f7e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f85000   pciide   pciide.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f95000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00faf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb8000   atapi    atapi.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fe2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01050000   disk     disk.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01078000 fffff880`0108c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010ea000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010ea000 fffff880`0115d000   cng      cng.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0115d000 fffff880`011a9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011a9000 fffff880`011e3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`013ac000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013c6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013c6000 fffff880`013d7000   pcw      pcw.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f3000   mup      mup.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0146d000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0146d000 fffff880`01475000   spldr    spldr.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0147b000 fffff880`0156d000   ndis     ndis.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0156d000 fffff880`015cd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015f8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`0186e000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0186e000 fffff880`01876000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  unavailable (00000000)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
616d6d6f`432e736e 616d6d70`00706553   Unknown_Module_616d6d6f`432e736e
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd08b0`0000000c 01cd08b1`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd08b0`0000000c
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0d18`00000012 01cd0d19`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0d18`00000012
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`00737070 00000000`ffffffe0   Unknown_Module_00000000`00737070
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0980`0000006a 01cd0981`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0980`0000006a
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e4e000 fffff880`00ea5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb8000   atapi    atapi.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fe2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0186e000 fffff880`01876000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d31000 fffff880`00df1000   CI       CI.dll       unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`0186e000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00d31000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010ea000 fffff880`0115d000   cng      cng.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01050000   disk     disk.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01078000 fffff880`0108c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`02c04000 fffff800`02c4d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013c6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015f8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00cbf000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00faf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eae000 fffff880`00eb8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010ea000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f3000   mup      mup.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0147b000 fffff880`0156d000   ndis     ndis.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0156d000 fffff880`015cd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`02c4d000 fffff800`03229000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`013ac000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ef8000 fffff880`00f0d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eb8000 fffff880`00eeb000   pci      pci.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f85000   pciide   pciide.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f95000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013c6000 fffff880`013d7000   pcw      pcw.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00cd3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011a9000 fffff880`011e3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0146d000 fffff880`01475000   spldr    spldr.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0146d000   Tpkd     Tpkd.sys     unavailable (00000000)
a70e1a0e`7e0e480e a70e1a0e`801c991c   Unknown_Module_a70e1a0e_7e0e480e Unknown_Module_a70e1a0e`7e0e480e unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00ef8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f0d000 fffff880`00f22000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f22000 fffff880`00f7e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0115d000 fffff880`011a9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00df1000 fffff880`00e00000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ea5000 fffff880`00eae000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
616d6d6f`432e736e 616d6d70`00706553   Unknown_Module_616d6d6f`432e736e
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd08b0`0000000c 01cd08b1`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd08b0`0000000c
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
6f69736e`65747845 6f69736f`432e736e   Unknown_Module_6f69736e`65747845
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0d18`00000012 01cd0d19`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0d18`00000012
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00000000`00737070 00000000`ffffffe0   Unknown_Module_00000000`00737070
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01cd0980`0000006a 01cd0981`00000001   Unknown_Module_01cd0980`0000006a
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa82`0573c0c8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c07502
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like the RAM is causing it. Take out 1 RAM stick, run the computer. If it crashes, put that stick back in, and take out another. Always run it untill it crashes. When it won't crash anymore, then you've taken out the bad RAM stick, and fixed your problem, hopefully.

Good Luck!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you update DirectX?

DirectX Graphics Kernel has 27 July 2010 timestamp - http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Catalyst_Windows7x64_10-23-2010_jcgriff2_.xml

Windows 7 x64 DirectX Kernel on my/ others systems = 2 October 2009.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey,

Okay I've re-seated the CPU and memory and applied some fresh thermal paste (again!) Using different thermal paste this time as well because my last lot ran out.

Heres the latest reports from that software with some bios screenshots of voltages and temperatures.

I'm pretty sure it can't be the memory modules. As I said before I've had 3 different sets of the same model all of which have encountered the same problem. The first set I got with the pc and ran fine for about 6 months then the BSOD started happening. I ran a memtest86 for a day and then passed fine but corsair said that they would repace them anyway. I had the same problem with the new set and they replaced them again! and still the same problem so thats got to rule out the memory modules them selves right!? I'm updating Direct x end user run-time now. it had a 3.4mb component to install. The weird thing is you can see that I'm getting BSOD for all kinds of different drivers and components so its hard to point the finger at one particular thing.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Then, maybe the motherboard, or the RAM sockets themselves?


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

well i've got direct x 11 according to pc wizard. Yes I guess its a possibility that its the motherboard or ram sockets but if thats the case does that mean the only solution is to replace it? I may be able to get it replaced under warranty but how do I provide evidence to the manufacturer or retailer that this is the case? I really don't want to have to take the bloody computer to pieces and wait 1-2 weeks to get a new one under warranty either so if theres another solution I'd like to find it!


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you really need "evidence"? Most companies just accept "It ain't workin", and give you a new part.
Yea, replacing it is probably the only way to fix the motherboard, unless you're a microchip technician by any chance? =)

But before jumping to conclusions with me, i suggest listening to jcgriff.. He's the smarter one !


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

haha! unfortunately no I'm not. I'll contact overclockers next week if this is the case and see if they will replace it.

I guess its looking pretty grim then  ?


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, this seems to be outside my expertise (Though you cant call what i got expertise). You'll have to wait for one of the techs from this forum to help you. They normally check back in the threads they've posted in before.

Good Luck !


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

haha thanks lool for you help anyway I appreciate it. I'll wait see if theres any more possible solutions!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is what you are sending up for PC Wizard hardware specs - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]<<< Video BIOS >>>[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]77 CC 56 49   U.k.K7400éL.wÌVI[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 49 42   DEO ....8.v...IB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]69 62 6C 65   M VGA Compatible[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]31 2F 30 38   ....€.vµ[COLOR=red]05/31/08[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 00   ................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 08 00 00   é,5.............[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]E9 CF 98 E9   .......€".¥ÕéÏ˜é[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 A0 00 B0   Ö˜PMIDl.o....*.°[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]88 02 00 00   .¸.À.3......ˆ...[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]0C 00 4A 21   ....ú...™.....J![/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 E2 1F   .ô..â@...à....â.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 E0 8C   ..Àà.....â....àŒ[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 13 E2 00   á..â.. €à[email protected]â.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]10 00 E0 8C   ..€à[email protected]â ...àŒ[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 E0 4C 15   ....Aô..â|...àL.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]E2 95 FF 00   ..â...€à0...â•..[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]1C E1 00 00   ààP�..â....à.á..[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 E0   â€..€à á..â....à[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]01 00 00 00   €á..............[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]35 31 20 53   HWEAGT200 P651 S[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]42 49 4F 53   KU 0004 VGA BIOS[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 00   ................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 00   ................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 00   ................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]20 36 32 2E   .....Version 62.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]0D 0A 00 43   00.0E.00.10 ...C[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]20 31 39 39   opyright (C) 199[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]41 20 43 6F   6-2008 NVIDIA Co[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 C0 00 EC   rp........öA.À..[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]2D 20 30 36   GT200 Board - 06[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]00 00 00 00   51s004..........[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]20 20 00 00   ...Chip Rev   ..[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]9A 9A 8D 96   ........‘˜.‘..�.  [/FONT]
```
Re-run PC Wizard and produce full hardware spec output text file in English.

How old is the hardware in your system?

What OS were you running before Windows 7 x64?

Is Windows 7 x64 a full retail version or OEM Version?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey,

I've uploaded the english version, not sure what I did before .

The computer is about 10 months old. I bought it and built it with my dad last december and it worked fine till around april last year. I had a hard drive conk out along with a memory module. It all decided to happen when I formatted Windows, it was getting about choppy and slow. After a corrupt installation I decided to run memtest86 and one of the modules failed plus the hard drive that I was using for my operating system at the time was very old and was starting to tick so I replaced that too.

Since then I've had 2 brand new sets of the same memory type in and I've got a brand new samsung 500gb hard drive that has ONLY had windows 7 64bit Premium installed. I'm pretty sure its the retail version. I original bought the student upgrade but since the hard drive corrupt I contact microsoft and they helped me get Windows on my new drive. I've been having all kinds of problems in the last 6 months though, my M-BOX drivers been one of the big problems which is what I original thought was the cause.

Anyway hope that text sheds some light! thanks again!

Am I a lost cause? 

After re-seating the CPU a few days ago when we last spoke my computers been working fine as expected untill its started again.

This time when in a game instead of blue screen it just froze. a poppy sound came from my speakers, it usually does when I shut down my computer and my m-box switches off.

After it crashed I switched off the power at the wall, switched it back on again and then it froze during windows startup screen. I shut it down again got into windows this time and opened up the game again, it crashed straight away.

I restarted again and here I am now, I daren't load up the game again this is so annoying 

I should mention that no blue screens came up on any of the recent crashes the computer just completely froze


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Use CPUID HWMonitor to check your Volts. Take a screenshot, and post it here.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

here it is


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I can't see is cause im on my iPhone atm., but your +12V should be 12V(11,9-12,1), +5V at 5V(4,95-5,05), and so on.

If they're not, then you need to replace your PSU


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The PC Wizard txt file did not shed any new light.

RAM or unknown hardware failure affecting RAM appears to be the problem.

The "unknown modules" suggest OS corruption occurring - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...he-source-please-help-522954.html#post2950195

You reinstalled Windows 7 on 27 July 2010. How long was the system stable after reinstall?

I would suggest that you wipe the HDD with KillDisk and reinstall Windows 7 again.

KillDisk - http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

When you get to Desktop, activate and validate Windows 7.

www.update.microsoft.com

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Be sure to update all device drivers, especially Asus ATK0110 - asacpi.sys

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, I'll completely wipe Windows tomorrow and reinstall it if I get time. I've never used Killdisk before but I've herd it takes ALONG time. Fingers crossed, I'll kee you guys posted - thanks again.

One more thing... I've never used Killdisk before? Do I burn it to a disc and boot from it? And which option do I choose? It seems to have quite a few features.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please see - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/dreadful-bsod-seizing-494032.html#post2789807

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you redid the cpu did you apply new paste


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I re-applied the thermal Paste. As I've mentioned before I've done this several times since BSOD started. 

Anyway I'm going to format today, lets see how it goes.

Hey guys,

I've just found a partion on my C drive called "What ?" I formatted my Samsung 500GB hard drive and noticed it as the first item to choose from but ignored it. However I'm running the windows installation and its re-appeared when giving me the option to choose which hard drive to use. Its 100mb and is only using 30mb but I have never seen it before so I just deleted it... hope it wasn't anything important :|


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 100 mb partition has boot files on it.

Windows creates it during installation.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I bare bad news... with a new encounter.

I manage to format successfully, reinstall windows successfully. Windows did the first set up updates they were only around 500kb I think. I restarted and it wanted to do the second wave which were around 250mb.

When It got my the 23rd, which is my microsoft webcam it came up with an error message so I just clicked okay, it then moved onto the 24th which was a security update and I noticed after about 5 minutes it hadn't progressed. I then realised it had frozen ( I couldn't move the mouse) so I re-booted the computer and it got past post\bios. the little flickering underscore just stayed on the screen at the top right corner with no windows 7 loading screen. I then reset the computer again and its frozen on teh "Starting windows" screen.

I guess this isn't good at all?


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like your HDD is either broken, or the connection between it and your computer is a little loose.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm I'll try change the sata cable, see if that helps. But does that account for all of the other problems? I thought the BSOD were caused by memory problems?

I don't think it was the sata cable. Its just frozen on the desktop again whilst I was downloading Avast anti virus. I should mention that I have done nothing but install windows 7 updates so far. Its done all of the critical ones. It crashed as I was installing the second wave and its now crashed afterwards.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

BSOD is most commonly caused by bad RAM, or software on your computer.
Instant crash is mostly caused by the HDD or the PSU.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Well since I've re-installed it just keeps freezing on the desktop. Before that it was barely freezing on the desktop just BSOD in games. This has all go to be related some how. I replaced the Sata cable it made no difference.

I just reinstalled windows again and unfortunately it crashed again whilst perform the updates. I just want to smash my computer to pieces now, ive got so much work to do this is beyond a joke.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The crashes - are they BSODs?


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope, since I've reinstalled windows I'm now experiencing "freezes" even when I'm just on the desktop opening internet explorer or downloading updates. The screen locks and I can't move the mouse.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you update Asus ATK0110?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...he-source-please-help-522954.html#post2950195

Does the system freeze in SAFEMODE w/ Networking?


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't yet because I can't even use the operating system for more than 5 seconds to 3 minutes without it "freezing".


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay so I'm now experiencing a variety of different events, some are kind of new and some aren't.

Initially every works fine i install the OS and I let the initial microsoft updates engage, there only small so its not in the OS for long. It installs them and restarts absolutely fine. I next let it install the second set of updates and it freezes randomly half way through them, it then keeps freezing randomly in the OS, sometimes it won't boot into the OS (The screen goes black before it gets to the "Loading Windows" part or it just freezes on the loading windows screen). Sometimes I turn on my machine and it won't even get passed the BIOS screen or even get onto the bios screen.

Sometimes when I turn it on I can hear the computer trying to boot up but it wont.

I've included a video of what happens when i turn it on and it just keeps starting up and stopping. Listen to the sound

http://rapidshare.com/files/427430822/MVI_3908.AVI


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bad link.

The initial Windows Updates are for OS Activation usually.

Is Windows Activated?
Control Panel | System | bottom of screen

Check Reliability Monitor - see what has installed -
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

okay well for some reason its decided to stop crashing and I managed to get the drivers installed and most of the updates. I'm sure it will start conking out again though

Okay I've also just activated windows.

and its just frozen again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Safemode?

What does Reliability Monitor show?


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not really sure what it shows. I've included a screenshot and export if that helps

I just noticed something slightly odd. HWMonitor is showing some strange temperature readings but it doesn't say which components there for.

I've been in the OS now for about 15minutes doing things and it hasn't decided to crash :|

It appears that If the computer crashes in windows and then I hit the "restart" button or "power off" button and then switch it back on again straight away. My computer fails to boot past the bios screen. I have an LCD poster that keeps displaying "Det Ram" then "Locked" in a cycle and I can hear a fan inside my computer starting up then stopping and starting again and stopping again repeatidly untill I turn it off.

This keeps happening untill I turn off the power for about 5-10minutes it will boot fine again untill it crashes on the desktop.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

This isn't recommended, but;
You could simply just run your computer without updating it.
(I've used my computer for 11 years, no AV, no Firewall, no Updeates, no nuthin. I haven't had a single problem (Except .NET Framework 2, which some programs require, but thats not a problem for you, since you got Win7))
Though people don't recommend it.

Did you check your Voltages? (I can't see on the picture you uploaded, because it's so small.)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can barely make out the temps in screenshot, but appear to be 128°C (262°F..??) - is this for graphics, HDD, etc...?

The first crash began 10-20 secs after kb890830 was installed -
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - October 2010 (KB890830)

Did you wipe the HDD with HillDisk prior to Windows 7 installation?

KillDisk - http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/killdisk_imgburn.html

Any chance the Windows 7 DVD is bad, damaged, etc...?


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

well I've got some more progress, I decide to take a stick of memory out, then I decide to format again (why the hell not) and re-install windows AGAIN. It seems that taking the 2nd stick out has stopped the crashes.

However I should tell you that this is no new problem, This happened with the last set and Corsair agreed to replace them (despite them both passing memtest). It appears that my computer will accept one stick of memory in any slot and function fine, but two sticks in any slot combination results in crashes... how strange?

Yeah I completely wiped it with kill disk before the first re-install and ended up with freeze, then I wiped it using the windows 7 installation disc but still got the same crashes. I took a memory stick out and re-installed and it hasnt crashed yet I'm just updating everything. But if you read my post above you'll see iits a little strange whats happening.

Hey guys,

Just wanted to post you with an update, I've been testing a few things and I may have found the problem.

After we last spoke I decided to remove the second memory module in the second memory slot of my motherboard.

I reinstalled windows with one module in and ran the computer fine for a couple of days with no crashes. I then ran a memtest86 and it passed.

I then took that module out and replaced it with the second memory module, ran it for a day and a memtest86 it passed just fine too.

Next I went and bought some more DDR3 memory from work. Kingston 1600mhz matched pair. I put both memory modules in slot 1 and 2. My computer failed to boot past bios it kept doing the same thing that you can hear in the video I posted earlier in the thread and my LCD poster kept saying the same messages "DET RAM" "LOCKED" over and over untill I shut off.

So I took the second module out in the second slot, booted again and it worked fine. I then put the 2nd module back in, but in the third slot and it booted fine.

So I think i'm coming to the conclusion its the 2nd memory bank thats knackered.

I've had 1 stick in the first memory slot and 1 stick in the third memory slot for over 24 hours now and it seems to be operating fine but again I'll keep you posted.

Is there any dis advantages of running this way? I guess the memory doesn't operate in dual channel mode. Would it be better if I moved both sticks up to banks 3,4 which are both colour coded the same?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes... try the RAM configuration in 3,4 and see if system crashes. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey,

I bring both good and bad news.

The good news is that I seem to have found a way to get my computer to run without freezing or crashing. The only way that seems to work is by using banks 1 and 3 on my motherboard.


The bad news....

Well I might as well sum up what I've tried first.

After the BSOD in games which I initially posted about and having to re-seat the CPU or take the memory out and put it back in to temporarly fix it I formated as you asked.

After formating with two sucessfull installs windows was constantly freezing on the desktop top.

So I decided to take the second memory module out, reinstall windows again and seemed to have success. The computer operated for several days without crashing and passed memtest86.

I then replaced the first memory module with the second memory module (Both sticks were placed in banks 1). I had the same results, it didn't crash once and passed memtest86.

I then got another matched pair of DDR3 sticks. I put them both in banks 1 and 2 the computer failed to get passed BIOS\POST.

I then took the stick that was in bank 2 out and it booted successfully.

Next I decided to put the second stick back in but use bank 3 (At this stage I had one module in bank 1 and one in bank 3). The computer booted and has been working for a couple of days without a crash.

So heres what I've just tried -

I put both sticks in 3,4. After 5 minutes in windows it froze. I then tried using banks 2,4 it froze again.

I put the modules back in 1 and 3 and here I am now in windows it seems to be running fine again.

So it looks that my computer will only run using banks 1 and 3. If I tried any other configuration it results in a crash or no boot. I guess this means my motherboard is faulty?


----------



## Nubzor (May 11, 2010)

I had a similiar issue with my asus motherboard. The computer froze and I'd have to perform a hard shutdown. At first I thought it was my ram, basically because a memory module kept failing a memtest. I tried replacing the ram with new modules 3 times. They kept failing in channel 1 port 2 - The memory port 2 in channel 1 was faulty and broke the ram so I decided to try the channel 2 ports.
Worked fine for a couple of weeks until they stopped working too. 

I had my motherboard and ram replaced and it's been working perfectly for months.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know how things went with the BSOD problem. Well I decided to replace the motherboard, I sent off mine for warranty replacement but was concerned that i was going to be waiting for months for the new one so I decided to buy a new crosshair IV.

Since I replaced it there have been no blue screens. Well there was but I think it was drivers crashing as I didn't format after switching the boards.

Unfortunately its not a complete happy ending. Shortly after replacing the motherboard I got my old board back because two tiny scratches on the board away from any components meant it was void. On top of that I have literally just run a hd tune to find that my hard drive (which is only 3-4 months old) consists of one bad sector. I'm not sure how bad this is and whether it will only get worse, I haven't noticed any problems but oh well...

Thanks anyway guys for all of your help I greatly appreciate it.

James


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there are wires running just under the surface of the board and it can take just a fine scratch to cut one

rma the hard drive


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

I did some reading and apparently theres a piece of software called "spin rite" thats designed for recovering bad sectors on hard drives. I've made a bootable disc so I'm gunna have alook at it as soon as i get chance but if it means wiping the hard drive completely I'll have to put it on hold.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you trying to recover data from the HDD?

I would not count on that HDD holding up much longer.

You can always try a USB/SATA adapter for file recovery - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/c-drive-corrupted-524532.html#post2957171


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

No I'm not trying to recover data and there doesnt seem to be any sign of any problems with the drive. The only thing that concerns me is that HD tune found one bad block on the hard drive. Whats weird is that even though it finds a bad block it still says 0.0% damaged on the right hand side.

The drive only contains applications, everything can be reinstalled its just I use alot of particular software that takes along time to fully install ( a full day).

If it starts showing any signs of problem I'll have to replace but I was going to try the spin rite which from what I read repairs bad sectors http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm

I must be the unluckiest computer user in the world! I've had more problems in the last 6 months than I have in the last 15 years of using computers!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's the way it goes,no problems then you strike one that makes up for it in one foul swoop


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can buy a new HDD for less than the $89.99 price for the spinrite app.


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah your probably right! I originally had a samsung spinpoint 400gb. It started ticking about a year into having it, a year later it died. I got this spinpoint 500gb under warranty and its had a bad block just several months after installment.

Do you guys recomend a good 400\500gb hard manufacturer\model? I don't mind paying out abit up to £100. I want something thats pretty fast and reliable !


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

i haven't read everything but have you tried a clear cmos. That could solve your memory bank problem, if you haven't tried that already you can politely ignore me:grin:


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-120-WD&tool=3

or 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-081-SA&tool=3

I just feel like I've lost hope in samsung after two drives conking out.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I myself went with Western Digital for new HDD.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

wd black drives come with a 5yr warranty

the green and blue are cheaper but come with less warranty


----------



## Caatalyst (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks again guys, I can't thank you all enough for your support.


----------

